# Browning BPS



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

What are your opinions on these guns?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have one that is about 20 years old. 21" barrel and invector tubes with a straight stock. Fantastic gun. It is a little tough to disassemble until you do it once or twice... I really like the top safety. VERY well made... Not like the 870's (I have a Wingmaster too).

I would place the BPS in the same category as a Model 12.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I really like mine. I really love the bottom eject because picking up shells is easy and you don't have to worry about shells flying all over like side ejects.


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

My favorite part about the BPS is the safety on the top of the gun, its easy and fast with the thumb


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I have owned a bps of one ga or another since 1984. I my opinion, it's the best pump shotgun that is still being made. period.


----------



## waterfowler_07 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a 20 gauge bps and so two my two brothers. They are great guns! My younger brother has put his through hell and it still works great.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 12 ga. stalker 3" all black w/ synthetic stocks.

have shot it approx. 10 years. and love it.


----------



## ahodges (Jan 6, 2009)

duckmander said:


> I have a 12 ga. stalker 3" all black w/ synthetic stocks.
> 
> have shot it approx. 10 years. and love it.


I recently bought a synthetic bps 28" with a mod choke. I have a hard time hitting ducks in short decoy range. I use 3" #3 steel (winchester experts, kent.federal), nothing seems to work. I also have a hard time clean killing ducks, normally I have to shoot um trying to get away????????

Do you consistently kill ducks with yours, if so what is your setup?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Posted: Mon Jan 05, 2009 8:17 pm Post subject: bps for ducks???
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I wasn't all that happy with my bps. The post above is great, you cannot beat the safety location.

I went to briley extended chokes and had great improvements, especially with the improved modified. I would also recommend the frequent suggestion of getting butcher paper to see where your gun shoots.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I was using 3" 1 1/4oz #2's experts with a mod choke.
killed many ducks but also had to use some followup shots.
If your having problems hitting them you may want to go to a imp cyl. as it will give you a wider pattern.

I have recently started reloading for ducks. and could not get a decent pattern from my mod choke. 
changed to an imp mod. now I'm getting 70 to 90% patterns at 40 yards. using a lot less shells. and birds are mostly dead. (if i do my part). very few cripples.

the best thing you can do other than practice. is shoot some patterns with your hunting loads. at a 30 inch circle at 40 yards. try a few shots with each of your chokes. count the pellets. also look for any holes in the patterns that a duck might be missed by the shot.
I use christmas wrapping paper. and I precut them before going to shoot.

how many ounces load are you using.
average pellet counts for #3 shot is as follows:
5/8-------95
3/4------115
7/8------139
15/16---143
1--------163
1 1/16--173
1 ­1/8---183
1 ­1/4---203
1 ­3/8---225
1 ­1/2---244

this should give you a go by for percentages. hope it helps.
and good luck. hope you enjoy your bps as much as i do mine.
the main reason I even bought this gun was the bottom eject. I like it when all of my hulls are around my feet. not 5 or 6 feet to the right. or in a half circle. I also like the top safety as on occasion i will shoot left handed.


----------



## ahodges (Jan 6, 2009)

What brands have you guys personally used with the BPS with good results.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

> ahodges
> What brands have you guys personally used with the BPS with good results.


serioulsy. you can take 2 or 10 identical guns with identical chokes. and one store bought box of shells. and get 10 differant patterns.

what my gun/shells, or his gun/shells do really has nothing to do with anyone elses gun/shells. they all pattern differant.

the only way to know what your gun will do is to shoot it on paper. with differant shot size and brand of shells.

THIS IS THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN KNOW WHAT YOUR GUN WILL DO FOR SURE.

but if you want to know what i am using. I like RSI numbers 58,64,65,84,85,88,74,75,103,and 104.

I used to buy win experts 3" #2's 1 1/4oz. and they did ok on ducks. but I did not like haveing to shoot them 2 or 3 times after knocking them down.
I am not saying I did not kill some of them stone dead in flight. I just wanted something that worked better. so I bought another mec loader. dug out my old mec reloader. and started from there. this is my first real year to shoot RSI recipies. and they are a pain to load but worth every bit of it when I pull the trigger.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm left handed and have been using BPS's as my primary shotguns since the early 90's.

They are probably the best built pump shotguns out there. Being made of actual nicely finished & fitted steel, they are heavier than most pumps.

They are a bit more complex than other pumps to break down for maintainance. A weak point is the magazine tube end & threads. the tube itself is very thin walled and the threads are shallow so it's easy to ding up the tube opening, and it's easy to cross thread when screwing the tube cap back on.

On the other hand they are rugged & reliable. The bottom ejection is nice and doesn't throw the hulls all over the slough or field. I love the tang safety.

Factory LOP is long, around 14.5". I shorten it to 13.75", myself.

Much as I love the 870 and am of the opinion it is the best evolution of the pump shotgun, IMO the BPS is a much better built pump...


----------

